# Undersea mystery solved



## Devonian (Feb 17, 2011)

If this is the wrong place to post this, I apologize in advance and welcome a tip to the right location.

A Japanese scuba diver with a passion for underwater photography recently ran across this mysterious underwater formation while diving off one of the small islands of southern Japan.









No one could tell him what caused it. The explanation came recently and it's a jaw-dropper. Check it out here:
The Deep Sea Mystery Circle - a love story | Spoon & Tamago


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for the post - great article...


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

Simply amazing!!


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

That is a terrific article, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Incredible that a fish made that, just beautiful!


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

"Truth is stranger than fiction"


I hate to be skeptical but I'm not certain that the puffer fish did it. I'm certain that there are many puffer fish in the area. Why is there only one circle? The floor should be littered with the designs.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

DOH! There goes my alien theory....... Pretty COOL !

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Lamplighter said:


> "Truth is stranger than fiction"
> 
> I hate to be skeptical but I'm not certain that the puffer fish did it. I'm certain that there are many puffer fish in the area. Why is there only one circle? The floor should be littered with the designs.











I am fairly certain they must have found video evidence of this...


----------



## bcorchidguy (Jan 14, 2011)

Just goes to show you how little we actually know about the oceans, and considering they just discovered a new species of monkey, how little we know about our world in general.

Douglas


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Momobobo said:


> View attachment 11596
> 
> 
> I am fairly certain they must have found video evidence of this...


So one little puffer fish makes this design. The design is too symmetrical and it would require a fair bit of intelligence to make. What's the big deal about posting a video? Nah!!!

Another thing is that the diameter of the design is 6.5" (I think that's what I read). Look at the diver in comparison. That circle is at least 20" across. I've graduated from being skeptical to just not believing it.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Amazing. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

bcorchidguy said:


> Just goes to show you how little we actually know about the oceans, and considering they just discovered a new species of monkey, how little we know about our world in general.
> 
> Douglas


Maybe the monkey is responsible for crop circles.


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Why is it so hard to believe? I certainly do,very interesting article. I mean a Spider weaves a web which in itself is an incredible design, so goes to show you anything in Nature is possible,plus the Puffer was obviously watched while doing His thing.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

JohnnyAppleSnail said:


> Why is it so hard to believe? I certainly do,very interesting article. I mean a Spider weaves a web which in itself is an incredible design, so goes to show you anything in Nature is possible,plus the Puffer was obviously watched while doing His thing.


 I don't have a problem with anyone believing that the puffer fish did it. I however do not believe that it did.

I'm certain that there are millions of puffer fish in the world. So is this an artistic fish?

The story is interesting enough. I want evidence before I believe.

Circle with similar dynamics:

http://www.newscientist.com/article...ility cloaks could take sting out of tsunamis


----------

